# Blazers Moving To Vancouver?



## VancouverBall (Apr 29, 2006)

With all the uncertainty involving Blazers ownership, there is a group here in Vancouver (B.C., not Washington!) that wants to relocate the Blazers to Vancouver after next season.

I think we can support a team here, even after the awful Grizzlies. The arena here G.M. Place has good ownership, same company that owns the Canucks, and if we're big enough for the 2010 Olympics, we can support the NBA.

Where do things stand now? Will the Blazers file for bankruptcy to break the arena lease?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Not happening. The only thing that will happen is new ownership. There are a few groups close to putting together an offer to buy the team AND the Rose Garden arena.

The Blazers are staying put in Portland.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

VancouverBall said:


> With all the uncertainty involving Blazers ownership, there is a group here in Vancouver (B.C., not Washington!) that wants to relocate the Blazers to Vancouver after next season.
> 
> I think we can support a team here, even after the awful Grizzlies. The arena here G.M. Place has good ownership, same company that owns the Canucks, and if we're big enough for the 2010 Olympics, we can support the NBA.
> 
> Where do things stand now? Will the Blazers file for bankruptcy to break the arena lease?



good luck with that one.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

VancouverBall said:


> With all the uncertainty involving Blazers ownership, there is a group here in Vancouver (B.C., not Washington!) that wants to relocate the Blazers to Vancouver after next season.
> 
> I think we can support a team here, even after the awful Grizzlies. The arena here G.M. Place has good ownership, same company that owns the Canucks, and if we're big enough for the 2010 Olympics, we can support the NBA.
> 
> Where do things stand now? Will the Blazers file for bankruptcy to break the arena lease?


You hosers aren't gettin' our team, eh?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> You hosers aren't gettin' our team, eh?


take off, you hosers!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SMiLE said:


> take off, you hosers!


Its the dude from "Honey, I Shrunk The Kids"...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its the dude from "Honey, I Shrunk The Kids"...


No, that's the dude from Ghostbusters.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

VancouverBall said:


> With all the uncertainty involving Blazers ownership, there is a group here in Vancouver (B.C., not Washington!) that wants to relocate the Blazers to Vancouver after next season.
> 
> I think we can support a team here, even after the awful Grizzlies. The arena here G.M. Place has good ownership, same company that owns the Canucks, and if we're big enough for the 2010 Olympics, we can support the NBA.
> 
> Where do things stand now? Will the Blazers file for bankruptcy to break the arena lease?


Have another Molson.. ay!

Our Trail Blazers arent going anywhere.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:



> No, that's the dude from Ghostbusters.


no, it's the dude from spaceballs.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SMiLE said:


> no, it's the dude from spaceballs.


Yogurt - "I am the keeper of a greater magic. A power known throughout the universe as the . . . "
Barf - "The force?! "
Yogurt - "No, da Schwartz!"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Yogurt - "I am the keeper of a greater magic. A power known throughout the universe as the . . . "
> Barf - "The force?! "
> Yogurt - "No, da Schwartz!"


Dark Helmet: [mask down] Not so fast, Lone Starr.
Lone Starr: Helmet. So, at last we meet for the first time for the last time. [thinks about what he said] Yeah.
Dark Helmet: Before you die, there is something you should know about us, Lone Starr.
Lone Starr: What?
Dark Helmet: I am your father's brother's nephew's cousin's former room-mate.
Lone Starr: What's that make us?
Dark Helmet: Absolutely nothing! Which is what you are about to become.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Film dorks.

Gandalf ROOLZ!


----------



## VancouverBall (Apr 29, 2006)

Who would be stupid enough to spend $ 300 million to keep the Blazers in Portland. Nuts, just like many of you.

I would never have posted on this board had I known I would receive such insulting and feeble minded replies.

I think the average education level of people on this board must be Grade 9


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

VancouverBall said:


> Who would be stupid enough to spend $ 300 million to keep the Blazers in Portland. Nuts, just like many of you.
> 
> I would never have posted on this board had I known I would receive such insulting and feeble minded replies.
> 
> I think the average education level of people on this board must be Grade 9



Grade 9? Translate that in Canadian....

We shot down your wishful thinking, because thats what it was wishful thinking....

Now you don't gotta get your panties all in a wod just because Vancouver aint gettin the Blazers...


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

How do you say troll in Canadian?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

VancouverBall said:


> With all the uncertainty involving Blazers ownership, there is a group here in Vancouver (B.C., not Washington!) that wants to relocate the Blazers to Vancouver after next season.
> 
> I think we can support a team here, even after the awful Grizzlies. The arena here G.M. Place has good ownership, same company that owns the Canucks, and if we're big enough for the 2010 Olympics, we can support the NBA.
> 
> Where do things stand now? Will the Blazers file for bankruptcy to break the arena lease?


The actual answer to your question is, nobody knows for sure. 

Sorry you were offended by the responses. Naturally no one wants to give up their team to another city. Perhaps you felt the same way before the Griz left town?

barfo


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Time ooot...

Vancouver is nothing more than a failed experiment in the NBA. The shortest stint in a city for an franchise in NBA history.

If any team moves, Oklahom City is on top of that list. The Blazers are staying in Portland if you like it or not.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Let's say you did get the Blazers. Would you pay for season tickets, or would you let the team rot like the Grizzlies? The problem with the fans in B.C. is that they are unreliable, pot smoking hippies. (I keed)

But seriously, what makes you think Vancouver has the fan-base? Sure, *you're* into basketball. But, what about the majority of the people in Vancouver. Do you really think the same thing won't happen to the Blazers that happened to the Grizzlies?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> Do you really think the same thing won't happen to the Blazers that happened to the Grizzlies?


Or to put it another way, do you really think the same thing won't happen to the Blazers that happened to the Blazers?

barfo


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I want to hear more about this supposed group that is supposedly targeting the supposed Blazers. Why the Blazers and not the Sonics, for example?

I have to say though, if the Blazers HAD to move, Vancouver would be one of the few locations I would continue to support them in. (Although "Vancouver Blazers" doesn't really do anything for me. In fact, the name "Vancouver" doesn't really rock as a Sports prefix.)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

VancouverBall said:


> Who would be stupid enough to spend $ 300 million to keep the Blazers in Portland. Nuts, just like many of you.
> 
> I would never have posted on this board had I known I would receive such insulting and feeble minded replies.
> 
> I think the average education level of people on this board must be *Grade 9*


good song by BNL.

This me in grade 9 baby...this is me in grade 9...

it'd be a much wiser choice to spend the 300 million to keep the team in Portland, since it'd get the arena AND the team, than it would be to try to move the team and get the pants sued off them by the city of Portland.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

barfo said:


> Or to put it another way, do you really think the same thing won't happen to the Blazers that happened to the Blazers?
> 
> barfo


In the instance they move, which hasn't happened, so... No, you really can't. :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

QRICH said:


> Time ooot...


:laugh:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

SMiLE said:


>


It's the guy from My Blue Heaven!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hasn't this topic been beaten to death? I was under the impression that if anything, the NBA would rather have the Toronto Raptors move out of Canada than have anyone team relocate there. Isn't the tax on NBA salaries huge in relationship to US teams?

Anyone, anyone? :whoknows:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

actually the owner of the grizz (shinn?) never ment to keep the team in vancouver and they were having good numbers when it came to fans, in thier defense. 

AN expansion team along with OKC would be best

YOU AINT GETTING THE BLAZERS STERN WONT HAVE IT!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> Hasn't this topic been beaten to death?


Haven't they all?

barfo


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

barfo said:


> Haven't they all?
> 
> barfo


The topic of 'topics beaten to death' hasn't yet been beaten to death. Let's get this party started...

Chris Paul.

Rasheed Wallace.

Bonzi Wells.

Sam Bowie.

Rain.

George W. Bush.

Canadians.

"The collapse."

Al Jefferson.

Adam Morrison.

Bob Whitsitt.

...others?


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Fork said:


> The topic of 'topics beaten to death' hasn't yet been beaten to death. Let's get this party started...
> 
> Chris Paul.
> 
> ...


Overlooked Telfair vs. Jack vs. Blake (or as Barfo so cleverly called it, "Blackfair, the three headed point guard")


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

RPCity said:


> How do you say troll in Canadian?


Troll=Hoser! :biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> Overlooked Telfair vs. Jack vs. Blake (or as Barfo so cleverly called it, "Blackfair, the three headed point guard")


John Canzano.

Miles' potential.

Jerry Stackhouse vs. Bonzi Wells.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

+troll in canananandanin = trull, trole, trool!

rose garden vs MC


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> John Canzano.
> 
> Miles' potential.
> 
> Jerry Stackhouse vs. Bonzi Wells.


Trading Randolph is feasible

Overpaying Przybilla is possible


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I am very amused by the Canadian lad who was angered by the replies. I'm sorry, but what did you expect? For us to react nicely and go, "Why yes sir, please steal our team. It would be our dream. You would be perfect for them! Thank you for asking, it was so polite and sensitive of you. I'm sure you would have reacted so sweetly and kind if someone from Memphis had asked you this years ago!"

Sod off.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> no, it's the dude from spaceballs.


No, it's the dude from Little Shop of Horrors.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> No, it's the dude from Little Shop of Horrors.


no, it's the dude from Bossom Buddies.



oh wait, thats peter scolari.

I mean, the guy who played michael harris from the Newhart Show (the one in Vermont)..

oh wait, thats also peter scolari..

damn.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

The Vancouver TrailHosers

STOMP


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> actually the owner of the grizz (shinn?) never ment to keep the team in vancouver and they *were having good numbers when it came to fans*, in thier defense.
> 
> AN expansion team along with OKC would be best
> 
> YOU AINT GETTING THE BLAZERS STERN WONT HAVE IT!


Compared to our current numbers yes they were good...In general mediocre. Vertainly not good enough to make the NBA excited about moving a team back there. 



> Vancouver Grizzlies 1995-96 41 704,489 17,183
> Vancouver Grizzlies 1996-97 41 679,422 16,571
> Vancouver Grizzlies 1997-98 41 660,457 16,109
> Vancouver Grizzlies 1998-99 25 417,966 16,719
> ...


http://www.kenn.com/sports/basketball/nba/nba_mem_attendance.html


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Team Season G Total Average 
Portland Trail Blazers 1970-71 40 245,383 6,135 
Portland Trail Blazers 1971-72 40 279,506 6,988 
Portland Trail Blazers 1972-73 41 333,480 8,134 
Portland Trail Blazers 1973-74 41 327,495 7,988 
Portland Trail Blazers 1974-75 41 441,506 10,768 
Portland Trail Blazers 1975-76 41 413,992 10,097 
Portland Trail Blazers 1976-77 41 499,302 12,178 
Portland Trail Blazers 1977-78 41 519,306 12,666 
Portland Trail Blazers 1978-79 41 519,306 12,666 
Portland Trail Blazers 1979-80 41 519,306 12,666 
Portland Trail Blazers 1980-81 41 519,306 12,666 
Portland Trail Blazers 1981-82 41 519,306 12,666 
Portland Trail Blazers 1982-83 41 519,306 12,666 
Portland Trail Blazers 1983-84 41 519,306 12,666 
Portland Trail Blazers 1984-85 41 519,306 12,666 
Portland Trail Blazers 1985-86 41 519,306 12,666 
Portland Trail Blazers 1986-87 41 519,306 12,666 
Portland Trail Blazers 1987-88 41 519,306 12,666 
Portland Trail Blazers 1988-89 41 527,008 12,854 
Portland Trail Blazers 1989-90 41 528,244 12,884 
Portland Trail Blazers 1990-91 41 528,244 12,884 
Portland Trail Blazers 1991-92 41 528,408 12,888 
Portland Trail Blazers 1992-93 41 528,408 12,888 
Portland Trail Blazers 1993-94 41 528,408 12,888 
Portland Trail Blazers 1994-95 41 529,759 12,921 
Portland Trail Blazers 1995-96 41 850,338 20,740 
Portland Trail Blazers 1996-97 41 852,799 20,800 
Portland Trail Blazers 1997-98 41 843,647 20,577 
Portland Trail Blazers 1998-99 25 486,556 19,462 
Portland Trail Blazers 1999-00 41 835,078 20,368 
Portland Trail Blazers 2000-01 41 831,376 20,277 
Portland Trail Blazers 2001-02 41 797,821 19,459 
Portland Trail Blazers 2002-03 41 796,258 19,420 
Portland Trail Blazers 2003-04 41 684,038 16,684 
Portland Trail Blazers 2004-05 41 680,374 16,594 


I doubt we even have the same number of people attending games as we did last year.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Oklahoma City will get a NBA team before Vancouver. Its aboot time you put your Canadian tux back in your closet because the Blazers will always be in Portland.


----------



## VancouverBall (Apr 29, 2006)

well then, if you are all so convinced that the team will stay in Portland, suggest a solution. Who's gonna buy your team?

Name an investor.......


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

emerrit local shipping giant 

and paul allen himself.


vancouver will get a team after okc and sandeigo


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

VancouverBall said:


> well then, if you are all so convinced that the team will stay in Portland, suggest a solution. Who's gonna buy your team?
> 
> Name an investor.......


Investors don't have to be local....

Portland = Proven NBA city

Vancouver = Unproven NBA city

Pretty easy to see which a investor would choose.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

VancouverBall said:


> well then, if you are all so convinced that the team will stay in Portland, suggest a solution. Who's gonna buy your team?
> 
> Name an investor.......


portland has never had a "local owner". And even if we needed one, the chances of that group coming from vancouver, being able to successfully win the lawsuits that would follow any attempt at moving, are very slim.

And thats of course assuming that this isn't a ruse by Paul Allen to just get a better deal with the RG. 

the Rose Garden + Blazers will be worth more to him than what it'll cost him (likely) to buy back the Rose Garden . Then he can maybe eventually sell the team at an even more hefty profit.

look, we know that vancouver thinks they deserve a new team, and got screwed by the nba last time. But seriously, you're barking up the wrong tree. Worst case scenario, the team is sold to someone who then would have both the RG and team.

Most likely scenario? Paul Allen (or a new owner) gets the RG back, and the team stays here for the remainder of the contract.

Why would Vancouver, a team that lost it's team after such a short time and *didn't* have great attendance #'s, be first on the NBA's list of cities?

Now, onto the crack about investors...if you honestly don't think that there are investors (here or otherwise) who are interested in being the only pro-sports team in a market that is ripe (still)...well, like I said. good luck on that one.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

A average of 13,800 fans in the Grizzlies final 2 seasons isn't exactly going to cause the NBA to come knocking on your door.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

VancouverBall said:


> well then, if you are all so convinced that the team will stay in Portland, suggest a solution. Who's gonna buy your team?
> 
> Name an investor.......


Okay, here's what we'll do, eh? We'll get a baby mouse and, like, put it in a bottle, when 
it's so small it will fit in the hole, eh? Then, we can go up to the knobs up at the brewery, eh? And we'll say, 'Ok, uh, we found this mouse in a bottle of beer, eh? And we heard that when that happens you get a basketball team for free. Like we was at a party, and a friend of ours, a cop, had some and he puked. And he said 'come here and get a free basketball team,' or he'll press charges.'

It's a foolproof plan, eh?

If that doesn't work...steamroller!!!! Steamroller!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Okay, here's what we'll do, eh? We'll get a baby mouse and, like, put it in a bottle, when
> it's so small it will fit in the hole, eh? Then, we can go up to the knobs up at the brewery, eh? And we'll say, 'Ok, uh, we found this mouse in a bottle of beer, eh? And we heard that when that happens you get a basketball team for free. Like we was at a party, and a friend of ours, a cop, had some and he puked. And he said 'come here and get a free basketball team,' or he'll press charges.'
> 
> It's a foolproof plan, eh?
> ...


man, I really want to watch that move again.


----------



## VancouverBall (Apr 29, 2006)

*read this article*

Read this article:

http://www.cbc.ca/bc/story/bc_nba20060309.html

and I have about 4 more articles too indicating that there is interest from Vancouver and that the NBA is listening.

The NBA must first approve a move. They've already indicated that Vancouver will be considered if Portland or Seattle move, so there's no sense arguing the point. The Vancouver group has put together a proposal based on information received from league headquarters. It still may not happen. It is an offer, folks.

But I think Portland should ask itself it IT wants to have a team. I note with interest that Terry Porter is running around like a chicken with its head cut off, banging on doors, appealing to anyone who will listen that Portland is worth $ 300 million for a basketball team (and buy the Rose Garden too?, nuts!).

I understand that a couple of weeks ago your Mayor and Governor told the Trailblazers in no uncertain terms they would get no financing. That in itself speaks volumes. When you have to beg for handouts from taxpayers, that's usually a sign that private investment isn't working. And if the Mayor and Governor don't want to offer any financial help to the team, mabey Portland no longer gives a rat's *** about what happens to the team.

You have a fundamentally flawed system in Portland. The arena and the team hate each other's guts. They can't agree on anything. The arena takes all concession revenue and leaves nothing for the team. Then Paul Allen announces to the world that he's losing money. Well, I sure as hell don't feel sorry for him.

Hey, it was your owner who had the Press Conference to announce 1. that he's losing his *** and 2. that he may move or sell if there is not a resolution to the matter.

The Trailblazers website even posted a Q&A article with Paul Allen. Why, for sympathy? Are we supposed to feel sorry for the 6th richest man in the world? And of course if you do something like that, people will hear about the team's problems and try to make the team an offer, either to keep the team in Portland or move them somewhere where they can get a good arrangement with an arena. What are the Vancouver people supposed to do, sit on their asses and do nothing? They are business people and they are looking to take a run at another team.

The Trailblazers have been contacted and have been offered a fair deal at G.M. Place here in Vancouver, an arena that is 100 % owned by the Vancouver Canucks. Not one penny of taxpayer money went into G.M. Place.

We had a team here that lost 60-65 games a year for 6 straight seasons, and the fan support was still pretty good. The Grizz averaged 15,000 a game in their last season before they were stolen from us. You think Seattle would go crazy over the Sonics if they finished 260 games under .500 over 6 seasons?

Vancouver would support a team. When the product shows up, so will the support. The product never showed up here.

Never mind whining about your gas prices. The Canadian dollar is at it highest level in 35 years, a good 30 per cent higher than when the Grizz was here. That is part of the premise with this Vancouver offer. The Grizz was losing so much money cause the Canadian dollar was in terrible shape when the team was here. Pay the players in U.S., take your revenue in Canadian, there's a 40 per cent discrepancy right there.

I'm not sure what's going to happen, mabey Vancouver won't get a team, but David Stern has already said he doesn't hold out much hope and recently withdrew from negotiations. 

But please don't attack me just because I speak facts. An offer has been made to the NBA to relocate the Trailblazers somewhere, and it won't be Oklahoma City........


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: read this article*



VancouverBall said:


> But please don't attack me just because I speak facts. An offer has been made to the NBA to relocate the Trailblazers somewhere, and it won't be Oklahoma City........


Quit tryin' to hork our team, eh?

Would they be renamed the Vancouver Hoseheads?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: read this article*



VancouverBall said:


> Read this article:
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/bc/story/bc_nba20060309.html
> 
> and I have about 4 more articles too indicating that there is interest from Vancouver and that the NBA is listening.


same is true with Portland MLB....and we ain't getting the marlins.



> The NBA must first approve a move. They've already indicated that Vancouver will be considered if Portland or Seattle move, so there's no sense arguing the point. The Vancouver group has put together a proposal based on information received from league headquarters. It still may not happen. It is an offer, folks.


it's an offer to show the NBA they're interested, not because they actually think it can happen.


> But I think Portland should ask itself it IT wants to have a team. I note with interest that Terry Porter is running around like a chicken with its head cut off, banging on doors, appealing to anyone who will listen that Portland is worth $ 300 million for a basketball team (and buy the Rose Garden too?, nuts!).


yah, we don't want the team. good arguing stance.



> I understand that a couple of weeks ago your Mayor and Governor told the Trailblazers in no uncertain terms they would get no financing. That in itself speaks volumes.


not really. It means that, considering the team didn't actually *ask* for public funding, that hte mayor was covering his ***.



> When you have to beg for handouts from taxpayers, that's usually a sign that private investment isn't working.


you don't know much about how basketball arenas are built, do you?


> And if the Mayor and Governor don't want to offer any financial help to the team, mabey Portland no longer gives a rat's *** about what happens to the team.


again, the mayor and the gov'r were covering their asses. They know, and the businesses of Portland know, that the team brings them a LOT of money.



> You have a fundamentally flawed system in Portland. The arena and the team hate each other's guts. They can't agree on anything. The arena takes all concession revenue and leaves nothing for the team. Then Paul Allen announces to the world that he's losing money. Well, I sure as hell don't feel sorry for him.


good for you. whats that got to do with the price of chili in BC?


> Hey, it was your owner who had the Press Conference to announce 1. that he's losing his *** and 2. that he may move or sell if there is not a resolution to the matter.


you ever play poker?



> The Trailblazers website even posted a Q&A article with Paul Allen. Why, for sympathy? Are we supposed to feel sorry for the 6th richest man in the world? And of course if you do something like that, people will hear about the team's problems and try to make the team an offer, either to keep the team in Portland or move them somewhere where they can get a good arrangement with an arena. What are the Vancouver people supposed to do, sit on their asses and do nothing? They are business people and they are looking to take a run at another team.


so...they posted a Q&A with Paul Allen, and we're supposed them think the team is moving?

it's called a bluff.



> The Trailblazers have been contacted and have been offered a fair deal at G.M. Place here in Vancouver, an arena that is 100 % owned by the Vancouver Canucks. Not one penny of taxpayer money went into G.M. Place.


bfd. Whoever tries to move the team out of portland would get sued by the city of Portland, the state of Oregon, and the city of Vancouver (Wa).

good luck with that one, junior.



> We had a team here that lost 60-65 games a year for 6 straight seasons, and the fan support was still pretty good. The Grizz averaged 15,000 a game in their last season before they were stolen from us. You think Seattle would go crazy over the Sonics if they finished 260 games under .500 over 6 seasons?


seattle is a different group than we are. They fell hard for the sonics, but we fell harder. 



> Vancouver would support a team. When the product shows up, so will the support. The product never showed up here.


Portland will support the team. When the product shows up, so will the support. The Product is struggling right now.



> I'm not sure what's going to happen, mabey Vancouver won't get a team, but David Stern has already said he doesn't hold out much hope and recently withdrew from negotiations.


maybe vancouver should get spell check. 



> But please don't attack me just because I speak facts. An offer has been made to the NBA to relocate the Trailblazers somewhere, and it won't be Oklahoma City........


you speak empty, inaccurate, and hollow "we're sucking up to the NBA" facts.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

From your article...



> We have what very few cities have, what you would call a plug and play – practice facilities are here right now, and they're downtown, as opposed to Richmond where they were last time the team was here. You have a ready-to-go GM Place which is one of the best arenas in North America.
> 
> "As long as you've got a GM Place, and as long as you got eight or 9,000 fans it's a no brainer," said Kelsey.


8000-9000...this guy has no idea what he is talking about. That's a paltry amount that couldn't even begin to support a NBA franchise.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

It's nice to dream, eh?

Vancouver, BC is a failed experiment. Shortest stint in a city in NBA HISTORY. Just because some guy put in a bid doesnt mean anything.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> From your article...
> 
> 
> 
> 8000-9000...this guy has no idea what he is talking about. That's a paltry amount that couldn't even begin to support a NBA frachise.


Yeah. And WE have a 'plug and play' NBA arena and 8000-9000 fans too. So...why doesn't the team just stay here? I don't see a lot of good arguments for why a team would want to move to Vancouver.

Except for sweet Strange Brew references.

Take off you fleshy headed mutant!

If I didn't have puke breath, I'd kiss you.

Give in to the dark side of the force, you knob.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

If I remember correctly, CURLING (of all sports) had better tv ratings in Vancouver than the Grizzlies. How *sad* is that?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> We had a team here that lost 60-65 games a year for 6 straight seasons, and the fan support was still pretty good. The Grizz averaged *15,000 * a game in their last season before they were stolen from us. You think Seattle would go crazy over the Sonics if they finished 260 games under .500 over 6 seasons?


What part of this couldn't you read? Considering every NBA team back then went off tickets out rather then actual attendance back then your attendance for that year was more likely somewhere around 11,000. 



> Vancouver Grizzlies 1995-96 41 704,489 17,183
> Vancouver Grizzlies 1996-97 41 679,422 16,571
> Vancouver Grizzlies 1997-98 41 660,457 16,109
> Vancouver Grizzlies 1998-99 25 417,966 16,719
> ...


http://www.kenn.com/sports/basketball/nba/nba_mem_attendance.html


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> What part of this couldn't you read? Considering every NBA team back then went off tickets out rather then actual attendance back then your attendance for that year was more likely somewhere around 11,000.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kenn.com/sports/basketball/nba/nba_mem_attendance.html


That's still better than the Blazers' attendance.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

This is so god damn funny. Don't get all pissy and offended because we're backlashing at you. I dare you to go to any other team board and be like, "OH MY GOD MY TOWN IS GOING TO STEAL YOUR TEAM HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT THAT?" and see how they react. You think they're going to bring you tea and crumpets and go, "Well gee-golly mister, I just love you so much now. How about a hug.".

No, see, here in reality, when people do that, they get their head chopped off. You do not, under any circumstance, go to a fan board of a city that is struggling with their team and do that. It is rude, it is immature, it is snobbish, and it crosses a line that shouldn't be crossed. So you'll forgive us as we tell you to take your "Blazers moving to Vancouver?" as well as the cajones that you apparently have to be offended at our responses and shove it straight up your 'eh'. 

Again, sod off.


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

portland cant move....paul has binding contract with the rose garden till 2025........it would cause millions apone millions to brake that agreement......more then he would lose if he stayed with the team.......he will look for an ownership in portland.......if teh blazers move i will be in complete shock......


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

sjla2kology101 said:


> portland cant move....paul has binding contract with the rose garden till 2025........it would cause millions apone millions to brake that agreement......


 What does declaring BK do to the whole picture?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: read this article*



VancouverBall said:


> [...]An offer has been made to the NBA to relocate the Trailblazers somewhere, and it won't be Oklahoma City........


What's your point with all this? You want to convince us that the team is moving to Vancouver? What good would that do? The team isn't going to ask us to vote on what happens.

It seems like I think the possibility of the Blazers moving is higher than most of the posters on this board, but I'd put the chances of moving to Vancouver pretty low. I'd say Las Vegas, OKC, and perhaps a few other places are in line ahead of Vancouver.

But, that doesn't matter. I don't get to decide, nor do you. If someone that wants to put the team in Vancouver is the highest bidder, then that's where it'll go. 

If you want to present reasons why the Vancouver bidder will be able/willing to outbid other bidders, I'd be very interested in hearing about that. Just that there is a bidder doesn't mean all that much, unless he/she/it turns out to be the only one.

barfo


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

sod off? lol wow british language is spreading!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Fork said:


> Okay, here's what we'll do, eh? We'll get a baby mouse and, like, put it in a bottle, when
> it's so small it will fit in the hole, eh? Then, we can go up to the knobs up at the brewery, eh? And we'll say, 'Ok, uh, we found this mouse in a bottle of beer, eh? And we heard that when that happens you get a basketball team for free. Like we was at a party, and a friend of ours, a cop, had some and he puked. And he said 'come here and get a free basketball team,' or he'll press charges.'
> 
> It's a foolproof plan, eh?
> ...












:cheers:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

STEP AWAY from the computer and put down the Labat blue!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

lol looks more like a pre ww1 armoured car


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tlong said:


> That's still better than the Blazers' attendance.


wrong! Thanks for playing..

-------------- 2006 ---------------
SEASON
GAME ATTENDANCE TOTAL AVERAGE
1 18,918 18,918 18,918
2 12,296 31,214 15,607
3 17,181 48,395 16,132
4 12,368 60,763 15,191
5 14,817 75,580 15,116
6 13,031 88,611 14,769
7 13,254 101,865 14,552
8 12,401 114,266 14,283
9 12,305 126,571 14,063
10 12,886 139,457 13,946
11 14,023 153,480 13,953
12 12,486 165,966 13,831
13 17,384 183,350 14,104
14 13,697 197,047 14,075
15 13,792 210,839 14,056
16 18,032 228,871 14,304
17 16,421 245,292 14,429
18 12,301 257,593 14,311
19 19,383 276,976 14,578
20 12,315 289,291 14,465
21 13,042 302,333 14,397
22 13,136 315,469 14,340
23 17,022 332,491 14,456
24 16,638 349,129 14,547
25 15,004 364,133 14,565
26 12,585 376,718 14,489
27 16,717 393,435 14,572
28 12,860 406,295 14,511
29 19,454 425,749 14,681
30 15,433 441,182 14,706
31 18,896 460,078 14,841
32 12,589 472,667 14,771
33 17,018 489,685 14,839
34 15,345 505,030 14,854
35 15,167 520,197 14,863
36 17,857 538,054 14,946
37 13,370 551,424 14,903
38 16,721 568,145 14,951
39 13,324 581,469 14,909
40 16,278 597,747 14,944
41 19,272 617,019 15,049
http://www.sportsnetwork.com/default.asp?c=sportsnetwork&page=nba/teams/Attendance108.htm


----------



## letsmakeadeal (Feb 23, 2006)

maybe we will buy the hockey team from vancouver
the rose garden was built for this purpose
and the canucks havent won stanleys cup inawhile


maybe its a ruse were actualy gonna get both the canucks and blazers here in portland

wouldnt that hose ya BC guys ey :clap:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm thinking Southpark had it right. We should just invade and get it over with. 54-40 or fight! And we _mean it_ this time!

All your hockey team are belong to us!

barfo


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> wrong! Thanks for playing..
> 
> -------------- 2006 ---------------
> SEASON
> ...



The numbers you have sited are "tickets distributed". Did you forget about that? I'm talking about butts in seats. If you went to many games you would know there were usually no more than 9,000 at the games.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> The numbers you have sited are "tickets distributed". Did you forget about that? I'm talking about butts in seats. If you went to many games you would know there were usually no more than 9,000 at the games.



but the same isnt' true of the Grizzlies #'s?

whats good for one, is good for another.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Why is this thread getting so much love? The Trail Blazers ARENT moving, and if they did, it wouldnt be to Vancouver, BC.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm not so sure declaring bankruptcy would break the arena lease. Even if it did, there is still the exclusivity contract with the city of Portland to deal with.

Oh, and there are at least 3 investment groups working on consolidation purchase bids of both the Blazers and the Rose Garden - one involving Terry Porter, a number of former Blazers, and some private investors... another involving former Blazers' GM Bob Whitsitt. Not sure which notables are involved in the 3rd group, though. And it is believed that Porter's group and Whitsitt's group are both very close to having enough funding secured to get Allen and PAM to sit down at the table and listen to a bid. And it is widely believe that both of those groups want to keep the Blazers in Portland.

Good to know a Vancouver based group is interested in buying the Blazers, too. How far along are they? How do they intend to stop the team's financial bleeding (in Vancouver)?

Seems to me you know even less about this subject than we do at the moment. And you are surprised at the reaction you've received here?

:whoknows:

PBF


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tlong said:


> The numbers you have sited are "tickets distributed". Did you forget about that? I'm talking about butts in seats. If you went to many games you would know there were usually no more than 9,000 at the games.


Likely but as Smile noted the same is true of the Grizzlies numbers. So if they were averaging 13k in tickets distributed then likley there were only 8-10k people actually at the games. Certainly still lower then any Blazer attendance numbers.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Likely but as Smile noted the same is true of the Grizzlies numbers. So if they were averaging 13k in tickets distributed then likley there were only 8-10k people actually at the games. Certainly still lower then any Blazer attendance numbers.


blaspehmy! only Portland does that, everyone else is honest with their #'s! And Telfair is too short!!!!!!1!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> blaspehmy! only Portland does that, everyone else is honest with their #'s! And Telfair is too short!!!!!!1!


Just a couple empty seats...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

is tlong a blazer fan? all he ever says is negetive about the blazers makes me wonder if he is fronting, what team do you really like tlong nascar? lol


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> is tlong a blazer fan? all he ever says is negetive about the blazers makes me wonder if he is fronting, what team do you really like tlong nascar? lol


I think Tlong is a fan for sure....but in general I think he is also a cynic and a pessimist when it comes to the Blazers. Of course I have never met him in person so I can't say for sure. There are benefits to being pessimistic just there are benefits to being optimistic. 

Plus if tlong and Ed weren't around I would have no one to really argue with. :biggrin:


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> What part of this couldn't you read? Considering every NBA team back then went off tickets out rather then actual attendance back then your attendance for that year was more likely somewhere around 11,000.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kenn.com/sports/basketball/nba/nba_mem_attendance.html


I was going off of this post that indicated actual attendance was around 11,000 in Vancouver. I believe actual attendance in Portland this season was lower.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tlong said:


> I was going off of this post that indicated actual attendance was around 11,000 in Vancouver. I believe actual attendance in Portland this season was lower.


Really?...damn. You probably went to more games then me so maybe you are right. The few games I was at it seemed there was about 12-15k people their minimum. Of course I only went to good games. Lakers, Mavs, Cavs, PHX and Seattle. I'll have to ask someone who works at the RG if they have the actual turnstile #'s.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Plus if tlong and Ed weren't around I would have no one to really argue with. :biggrin:


hey, I can always argue just for the sake of arguing (afterall, thats all I do anyways. it's never about anything but just doing it for the sake of doing it)


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> hey, I can always argue just for the sake of arguing (afterall, thats all I do anyways. it's never about anything but just doing it for the sake of doing it)


yeh but we always tend to agree on most stuff :biggrin: ....maybe it's due to that possible "Boone" connection.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> yeh but we always tend to agree on most stuff :biggrin: ....maybe it's due to that possible "Boone" connection.


Hehe, you know this is going to lead to people saying I play favorites here


----------



## VancouverBall (Apr 29, 2006)

*read this*

Read this:

http://static.flickr.com/40/119041218_96110f8ed5.jpg?v=0

Note the part that says that when the Vancouver Canucks owner contacted the Trailblazers organization, he noted that the response was "positive".

Funny how you all seem to feel the Trailblazers want to stay in Portland, and when this Vancouver owner contacts the Trailblazers organization (according to the article), he gets a "positive" response?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

VancouverBall said:


> Who would be stupid enough to spend $ 300 million to keep the Blazers in Portland. Nuts, just like many of you.
> 
> I would never have posted on this board had I known I would receive such insulting and feeble minded replies.
> 
> I think the average education level of people on this board must be Grade 9


You got that response, because it's like going up to a person who is about to break up with his girlfriend and saying, "Hey, I hear you're about to break up with your girlfriend, what do you think my chances are of taking her out?"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: read this*



VancouverBall said:


> Read this:
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/40/119041218_96110f8ed5.jpg?v=0
> 
> ...


big deal? seriously, you are grasping at straws here. I don't know why, other than to either troll us, or defend the honor of hoserville, that you keep posting pathetic examples of proof.

Just because he said it was positive doesn't mean Vancouver is going to get the team.

The city of Portland, the state of Oregon, and the city of Vancouver (wa) would sue to keep the team here. And that would take a *long* time...

honestly, you're having a pipe dreams pipe dream. 

give it up.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

VancouverBall said:


> Who would be stupid enough to spend $ 300 million to keep the Blazers in Portland. Nuts, just like many of you.
> 
> I would never have posted on this board had I known I would receive such insulting and feeble minded replies.
> 
> I think the average education level of people on this board must be Grade 9


You've been arguing here for days now, yet you'll notice your incredibly intelligent debate hasn't gotten you any closer to an answer. You are posting on a Blazers board why you think the franchise will move to Vancouver; the team everyone here loves.... What kind of reception did you expect exactly? Your the antagonist and you need to grow up.

Is trolling and wishing you were in the U.S. really all there is to do in Vancouver? How a-boot you go shove a snowball up your :curse: , eh?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: read this*



VancouverBall said:


> Read this:
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/40/119041218_96110f8ed5.jpg?v=0
> 
> ...


Nice scan, hoser. Maybe you could post a thumbnail of it so that it's even harder to read, eh?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> Hehe, you know this is going to lead to people saying I play favorites here


That's ok...our favorite conspiracy theorists already do...I believe they said the same about Zagsfan as well. They also called you a Nazi, **** who thinks like Bush, blah blah blah blah...

I think their credibility is a bit shot. :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

new rumor cali anyone?

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/teamReport?categoryId=71096&type=InsideSlant


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

If vulcan does end up costing us a franchise, I hope paul allen loses 150% of his money, and vulcan all have perenial explosive diarhea.


----------



## VancouverBall (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh, Santa Ana eh? Really funny. So we'll have the Clippers and Lakers and Santa Ana's Blazers all playing within a 100 mile radius.

The NBA has already said it wants to keep 2 teams within the Pacific Northwest. B.C. is considered the Pacific Northwest too. And don't think the Sonics won't have a say in your mess cause they'd be not too happy being left as the only team in the region.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

VancouverBall said:


> Oh, Santa Ana eh? Really funny. So we'll have the Clippers and Lakers and Santa Ana's Blazers all playing within a 100 mile radius.
> 
> The NBA has already said it wants to keep 2 teams within the Pacific Northwest. B.C. is considered the Pacific Northwest too. And don't think the Sonics won't have a say in your mess cause they'd be not too happy being left as the only team in the region.


What are you talking about, you loon? The Seahawks are the only NFL team in their region, and they do just fine. Actually, they do better than fine. I think they are quite content being the sole team in their region. They wouldn't make as much money if they weren't. As for the Sonics, they would relish being the only team in the Pac NW. 

You, my friend, are a very silly, silly person. Please, go away now.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

VancouverBall said:


> Oh, Santa Ana eh? Really funny. So we'll have the Clippers and Lakers and Santa Ana's Blazers all playing within a 100 mile radius.
> 
> The NBA has already said it wants to keep 2 teams within the Pacific Northwest. B.C. is considered the Pacific Northwest too. And don't think the Sonics won't have a say in your mess cause they'd be not too happy being left as the only team in the region.


why would they be left as the only team in the region? Portland has a team.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

VancouverBall said:


> B.C. is considered the Pacific Northwest too.


Now...how could that be? BC is in the southwestern portion of your 'country.'

My favorite Canadians:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

actually the pac nw is from the southern border of oregon all along the coast up into the se region of alaska, Bc and the sw bit of the Yukon are our cousins so to speak. the can coast mountains and archipelago are all considered to be the NW. Oregon is actually the baja pennislyia of cailforina, florida of the eastcoast or the Denmark of Scandivanian Viking lands. 

That being said why arent the vancouverites going after the Sonics? VanBall are you going to the sonics board and asking the same questions? Or the Hornets? or the Nets? or the magic? 

the vancouver nets? vancouver hornets? vacouver magic? vancouver sonics? THe BC Magic? 

I do feel vancouver got gipped by the griz, Its a wonderful town feels a lot like Portland to me, one of the few cities i actually like(hate cities) and you do have a very nice stadium I hope STERN gives you a team along with OKC you two are both worthy of a team and let have another Can team.

Actually I wish the NBA would give Calgery, Montreal, Edmonton and Ottawa to create a cananda division then the we could expansed into mexico with Tijuana, Monterrey, Nezahualcoyotl, Guadalajara and Mexico City. 

Maybe include Vancouver edmonton and calagry to the NW kick out the jazz and minn into the midwest 

Tijuana could be in the SW 

While the others could be in the cowboy div with Houston SA and dallas.

with Montreal and Ottawa in the NE!

crazy i know the mexico cities would be same for my NFL expandition into Mexico with the first team being MC Aztecas


----------



## VancouverBall (Apr 29, 2006)

*enlarged article*

Please don't attack me. I'm just reflecting what the media is saying both in your city and mine. I can pick up 750 KXL here so I hear what's happening. It was your team's owner that suggested the Blazers may move, so why do you get angry at me? If you wanna get angry at someone, blast Paul Allen for even suggesting the team may move.

Here is the Vancouver article in enlarged form so you can read it better. Note the second part I underlined. The Blazers response to the Vancouver's offer was "positive". Read the article and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

That article was dated in March; wouldn't something have happened since then? Some kind of indication one way or another regarding bankruptcy?

And if Allen could file bankruptcy and move the team, what's stopped him so far?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: enlarged article*



VancouverBall said:


> Please don't attack me. I'm just reflecting what the media is saying both in your city and mine. I can pick up 750 KXL here so I hear what's happening. It was your team's owner that suggested the Blazers may move, so why do you get angry at me? If you wanna get angry at someone, blast Paul Allen for even suggesting the team may move.
> 
> Here is the Vancouver article in enlarged form so you can read it better. Note the second part I underlined. The Blazers response to the Vancouver's offer was "positive". Read the article and draw your own conclusions.


dang, you can pick up KXL? there are times when I can't even pick that up *in town*.

you ever hear of a city being used as leverage?

thats all that vancouver is. 

We're used to it with MLB. Vancouver is nothign more than a bargaining chip. Get used to it.


----------



## VancouverBall (Apr 29, 2006)

you think the Sonics may use Vancouver as a bargaining chip for Key Arena upgrades?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

VancouverBall said:


> you think the Sonics may use Vancouver as a bargaining chip for Key Arena upgrades?


yep.


----------



## VancouverBall (Apr 29, 2006)

I understand your Blazers are looking at "other options"? Vancouver is an "option".

Paul Allen owns a yacht up here 4 months a year.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

VancouverBall said:


> I understand your Blazers are looking at "other options"? Vancouver is an "option".
> 
> Paul Allen owns a yacht up here 4 months a year.



if you're ok with Vancouver being considered "other options", thats your own problem.

quit trying to act like vancouver has a ****s chance in getting the trail blazers, let alone another NBA team.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

VancouverBall said:


> I understand your Blazers are looking at "other options"? Vancouver is an "option".
> 
> Paul Allen owns a yacht up here 4 months a year.


So how is Paul going to break the Rose Garden lease and move his team north?


----------



## VancouverBall (Apr 29, 2006)

Vulcan said on Friday that they can't even agree on a sale price with the arena and it is seriously considering "other options" including selling the team, moving it, or bankruptcy. That's what the article says. Moving means just that, moving.

Instead of directing profanity in my direction, why don't you call up Vulcan and ask them what they're up to since they are the ones quoted in the Oregonian article.

Mabey instead of directing 4 letter words at Vancouver, why don't some of you suggest how to fix the damn problem in the first place.

Obviously there is a way to break a lease, and it's called bankruptcy, and Vulcan has apparently figured that out already. They signed the contract; they ought to know what it would take to sever the lease and determine compensation due.

Businesses file for bankruptcy all the time. Payouts are made, and life goes on.

When the Grizz left Vancouver, Heisley had 5 years left on the arena lease. He paid out the $ 5 million on the remaining lease and gave Vancouver the middle finger. You don't think we're not smartin' over that?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

You still aren't getting them. But it's nice to dream, eh? 

Your points are moot, it all boils down to you thinking Vancouver is more fit. They are probably #3-4 on the list of relocation....maybe.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

VancouverBall said:


> Vulcan said on Friday that they can't even agree on a sale price with the arena and it is seriously considering "other options" including selling the team, moving it, or bankruptcy. That's what the article says. Moving means just that, moving.
> 
> Instead of directing profanity in my direction, why don't you call up Vulcan and ask them what they're up to since they are the ones quoted in the Oregonian article.
> 
> ...


please read this thread and pay attention to maxiep an boob-no-more's posts.

and realize that we actually know more about the situation than you do, and that your posts and your belief that Vancouver has a remote chance at getting the team, is baseless.

is there any particular reason why your info is a week+ behind the times?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

VancouverBall said:


> Mabey instead of directing 4 letter words at Vancouver, why don't some of you suggest how to fix the damn problem in the first place.


I suggested invading Canada earlier in this thread, I'm pretty sure. 



VancouverBall said:


> When the Grizz left Vancouver, Heisley had 5 years left on the arena lease. He paid out the $ 5 million on the remaining lease and gave Vancouver the middle finger. You don't think we're not smartin' over that?


Apparently not, since you are begging for a repeat. 

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> please read this thread and pay attention to maxiep an boob-no-more's posts.


And please, pay no attention to the other posts in that thread. They are not for you.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Dang, I can't believe how close it actually got to Portland moving to Vancouver
http://www.topix.com/forum/nba/portland-trail-blazers


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

From the looks of that link, it looks like the team might still move.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn! Damn!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Link to ESPN:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3410224


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Sports illustrated also has an interesting take on it
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/blazers/vancouver/05/24/index.html


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Also,


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Ruthless, cold blooded bastads, cold, cold, cold.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow. This thing might have legs after all...


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

I wonder where Vancouverball is these days?


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I remember this. I wonder if some fan from Oklahoma City has gone into the Seattle forum rubbing it in their faces like this guy here. "Hey, people in my city are trying to move your beloved team into my town! Let's talk about the possibilities! I mean, how close are we?"

"Yeah, go away."


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Entity said:


> I remember this. I wonder if some fan from Oklahoma City has gone into the Seattle forum rubbing it in their faces like this guy here. "Hey, people in my city are trying to move your beloved team into my town! Let's talk about the possibilities! I mean, how close are we?"
> 
> "Yeah, go away."


There's like 3 people in the Sonics forum. Someone might have gone to another Sonics forum, but I doubt they went to the one on bbf.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

There's a special place in hell for you people.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

stop disrespecting canada or they might go on strike


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah called the Vancouver CLippers!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah called the Vancouver CLippers!


I'd be all for that.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh my Lord. This is hilarious! The Vancouver Blazers!!!

Go ahead, take the team!!! Since there is so much "uncertainty involving Blazers ownership" these days.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: read this*



VancouverBall said:


> Read this:
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/40/119041218_96110f8ed5.jpg?v=0
> 
> ...



Too funny, was the response "Nuts"? 82nd airborne to the German commander about surrendering.....was that postitive or negitive? :lol:


----------



## angrypuppy (Jul 5, 2005)

Vancouver? Be serious.

Just wait until Seattle foots the bill for a new basketball arena.


----------

